# Domain ist ohne "www" nicht erreichbar



## fx001 (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Domainnamen bei 1&1 http://www.rechteck.eu und http://www.rechteck.net

Wenn man in die Browserzeile (Mozi) rechteck.eu eingibt, wird die Seite richtig angezeigt.
Gibt man "rechteck.net" ein, wird von 1&1 eine Seite angezeigt, mit dem Hinweis, dass der Domainname schon vergeben sei.

In beiden Webspaces liegt eine index.htm

Kann mir Jemand weiter helfen, damit auch bei der Eingabe von rechteck.net -> http://www.rechteck.net angezeigt wird?


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. August 2010)

Moin,

ich kenne das Konfigurations-Center bei 1&1 leider nicht, aber du solltest dort irgendwo in deinem Kontrollzentrum die Möglichkeit haben, deine Domains zu konfigurieren(Confixx bspw.)
Das ist der Platz, wo du für deine Domains die DOCUMENT_ROOT angeben kannst(ich würde mal tippen, dass dies bei dir nicht vorgenommen wurde)


----------



## fx001 (15. August 2010)

Beide sind gleich konfiguriert und haben den Status ferig eingerichtet. http://www.rechteck.net funktioniert seltsamer weise ja auch. Nur rechteck.net funktioniert net.

Das rootverzeichnis ist bei beiden Webspaces mit /. angegeben.


Gruß fx


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. August 2010)

Dieses "fertig eingerichtet" heisst lt. 1&1-Hilfe nur, dass der Registrierungsprozess abgeschlossen ist.

Welche (Sub)Domains stehen in deinem Kundencenter da? Du schreibst von 2, du müsstest aber 4 haben.

Mache doch mal einen Screenshot von der Domainünbbersicht und poste den hier.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. August 2010)

fx001 hat gesagt.:


> Beide sind gleich konfiguriert und haben den Status ferig eingerichtet. http://www.rechteck.net funktioniert seltsamer weise ja auch. Nur rechteck.net funktioniert net.


http://rechteck.net ist (zwischenzeitlich) gleichermaßen erreichbar.


----------



## fx001 (19. August 2010)

Ja habs auch festgestellt, lag wohl an 1und1 ?   ?   ?

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. August 2010)

Änderungen an der Domain-Konfiguration dauern idR. ein wenig, bis sie übernommen sind.
Da sitzt ja niemand Live vor Ort und wartet den ganzen Tag, dass er etwas an den vhosts ändern soll.

Da wird schätzungsweise ein Cronjob laufen, und sicher nicht im Minutentakt.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. August 2010)

Hallo!

Vor allem sind .eu und .net zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Du beide Domains (zeitnah) bei 1&1 beantragt hast.
1&1 ist aber nur der Registrar..... welcher die Anträge an die entsprechenden Domain-Vergabestellen (Registry) weiterleitet.
Im Falle der .eu-Domain geht der Antrag an EURid, im Falle der .net-Domain an InterNIC.
In Deinem Fall hat EURid also den Antrag schneller bearbeitet als InterNIC.
Dafür kann 1&1 aber nichts. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

